# My City, My Home - Sacramento, California



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm starting this thread to showcase my pictures of my city. This will be continually updated. In all honesty, all of these pictures are on my Facebook gallery of the same name, so I thought, why not go international with these and post them all here? So, here goes: dozens of pictures token over the last two years (some of them may not be up to par with my current skills as I was a total newbie back then). They aren't in complete chronological order, oh well. Enjoy!










































































































































































































































































































There's plenty more left in the vault, but I'll save those for another time.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you have any photos of the areas around Elk Grove? Nice pics btw!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

nice. i like the groupings. i was wondering when you would get around to making a showcase. imo a showcase is a much better way to see someones work then in one off like the upc.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Chadoh25: Thanks.

poshbakerloo: I'm truly amazed someone as urbanely privileged as a Londoner would even know about Elk Grove. I don't venture down that way often, mostly because there's nothing to see but strip malls and cookie cutter suburban madness. As a city slicker, I find it all rather disgusting, but maybe there's an interesting shot to be found there. Thanks.

diskojoe: Well, technically, speaking, the groupings were totally random based on alphabetical order. The reason I finally made this showcase is because I viewed yours for the first time today and felt inspired.

More to come soon! Or, at my current rate of hitting the town, eventually.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

not too many highrise but beautiful city.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> poshbakerloo: I'm truly amazed someone as urbanely privileged as a Londoner would even know about Elk Grove. I don't venture down that way often, mostly because there's nothing to see but strip malls and cookie cutter suburban madness. As a city slicker, I find it all rather disgusting, but maybe there's an interesting shot to be found there. Thanks.


haha i just find that stuff fascinating! dunno why


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

So, here is something weird. I travelled through California in september 2009. I really was eager to see San Francisco, to experience LA, but - at the end of my trip - of all the cities I travelled through in California, I enjoyed Sacramento most.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

ikops said:


> So, here is something weird. I travelled through California in september 2009. I really was eager to see San Francisco, to experience LA, but - at the end of my trip - of all the cities I travelled through in California, I enjoyed Sacramento most.


I had a similar experience...

I didn't go to San Francisco tho. I went to LA, Las Vegas being the main famous places I went to...but the place I found the most interesting was Kingman, AZ lol


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> Chadoh25: Thanks.
> 
> poshbakerloo: I'm truly amazed someone as urbanely privileged as a Londoner would even know about Elk Grove. I don't venture down that way often, mostly because there's nothing to see but strip malls and cookie cutter suburban madness. As a city slicker, I find it all rather disgusting, but maybe there's an interesting shot to be found there. Thanks.
> 
> ...



cool. glad i could inspire you. i really like the shot down the median with the bridge in the middle. thats a good shot. would love to see some of the older buildings up close. sacramento has some real gems in great shape.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

diskojoe said:


> cool. glad i could inspire you. i really like the shot down the median with the bridge in the middle. thats a good shot. would love to see some of the older buildings up close. sacramento has some real gems in great shape.


That particular shot was a real son of a bitch to shoot: took ten tries because my tripod kept leaning to one side or even falling over. Now that I know that the people want to see some of the details of this fine California metropolis of over two million, that's what I'll go out and shoot. Expect some more shots in the next few days. I've got enough free time to hit the town now.

ikops: I guess as the unofficial representative of Sacramento on SSC, I'm both glad to hear that and extremely puzzled, given even I think San Francisco is a much more vibrant, interesting city. I'm curious to hear what made your visit to Sacramento such a good one.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice city.
the skyline is not that massive but the buildings are really nicely designed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, interesting photos of Sacramento


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Interesting pictures, thx for sharing!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Great photos! :yes:
Love this one:










BTW, how far a drive is it to San Francisco from Sacramento? Do you know?


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

I posted these in a different section of the forum. They give a good impression of the size of the city.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

kingsway: Yeah, that's a problem that we're trying to fix.

christos: Thanks.

Munich: You're welcome.

StevenW: It's about two hours in good traffic, can be up to three in bad traffic. Also depends on which route you take (Golden Gate adds another forty-five minutes or so versus the Bay Bridge).

OakRidge: The satellite pictures really give a sense of how Sacramento is different from American cities. While most spread out 360 degrees, our downtown is right on the western edge while most development spread northeast along the American River. Thanks for posting those.

All right, here's two from tonight. Admittedly, one of them's an accident because I forgot to reset my shutter speed. Still, it turned out artistic, so I thought I'd share.










After all, everybody makes mistakes.










One of my favorite neon signs in the city. Who knows, maybe Ni3ls is related to this guy . . .


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> That particular shot was a real son of a bitch to shoot: took ten tries because my tripod kept leaning to one side or even falling over. Now that I know that the people want to see some of the details of this fine California metropolis of over two million, that's what I'll go out and shoot. Expect some more shots in the next few days. I've got enough free time to hit the town now.
> 
> ikops: I guess as the unofficial representative of Sacramento on SSC, I'm both glad to hear that and extremely puzzled, given even I think San Francisco is a much more vibrant, interesting city. I'm curious to hear what made your visit to Sacramento such a good one.


I am still a little bit puzzled about it as well. I didn't think it was a particularly good-looking city, but for some reason I really felt at home there. Some nice bars, the atmosphere by the river. And maybe because I bought my Stetson there!  

I guess I expected a bit too much from San Francisco. Sure, it was nice to finally see The Golden Gate Bridge and walk along Fisherman's Wharf, but it was all a bit too touristy for me and outside these touristy areas there actually was not that much to see.

By the way, I also made a photo-thread of my holiday. The commentary is in Dutch, but I think the pics speak for themselves (or else, there is always Google Translation)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=970114


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

ikops: Nice shots of my city.

*Saturday in the City*




































































































And then, to finish it off . . .










Until next time, folks!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

What a nice place. Good quality buildings.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Sacramento looks so much like some East Coast cities!


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

schmidt: I'm somewhat offended. If anything, one of the last things we want to be considered is East Coast. Thanks for commenting though.

*One Freaking Cold Sunset in March*




























And, as the grand finale from this bloody cold sunset, my first ever panorama.










I apologize for the quality of these images. I need to clean my lens, and the autofocus was being a little difficult this evening. Enjoy!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Nice pics, Sacramento looks another cool californian city!


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

DarnSacramentan, I hope you do not mind if I add few of my own photos of Sacramento. I used to live there for almost 7 years. These are all from 2007.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

One more from my collection, and I am done


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

The beautifull California Capital!


----------



## silence.kit (Nov 21, 2007)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> schmidt: I'm somewhat offended. If anything, one of the last things we want to be considered is East Coast.


Why's that?


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

wonderful! love this town


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

silence.kit said:


> Why's that?


bc hes from norcall and their shit dont stink, lol


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

diskojoe said:


> bc hes from norcall and their shit dont stink, lol


So very true, Joe! I'm somewhat glad you revived this, because now I can put up some new stuff! :banana:









































































Finally, the photographer himself . . .










Enjoy! There's a lot more, but I can't find it right now. Go figure.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, cool updates from Sacramento city


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen/germs, I'm back, and I'm gonna try and keep this thread updated more often from now on. Promise, since I hope to be taking more pictures from now on. Anyways, here's a bone I'll toss you from Monday night. 










Until next time, dudes!


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna try and keep this thread more updated like I have been at SSP. Here's three sunset shots from last night.





And lastly, I leave you all with the newest in my series of urban self-portraits.



Enjoy, and until next time!


----------

